# Anyone using Linkedin?



## mikho (Dec 27, 2013)

We already have the "do you tweet" thread and so i thought it was time to post another similar thread asking if any of you use LinkedIN and are willing to connect?


----------



## notFound (Dec 27, 2013)

Me, got a few people round here on including you as of ~30 minutes.


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes  B)


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 28, 2013)

I use friendster, add me.


----------



## mikho (Dec 28, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> I use friendster, add me.


Never heard of friendster, can't add you.


----------



## switsys (Dec 28, 2013)

mikho said:


> i thought it was time to post another similar thread asking if any of you use LinkedIN and are willing to connect?


Yes.


----------



## Boltersdriveer (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd be happy to connect with you folks to expand my connections a bit - it's really quite limited!


----------



## Alto (Dec 30, 2013)

I do, but for work purposes only. I can't mix business and pleasure unfortunately, as my employer isn't the most understanding when it comes to social media.


----------



## HostGuard (Dec 30, 2013)

Sure do and I'm pretty sure I've already connected with some of you folk.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes and no. I have a LinkedIN but I haven't updated it in quite some time I believe. If you find me, feel free to add me.


----------



## HostGuard (Dec 30, 2013)

This thread actually reminded me to update my profile.


----------



## mikho (Dec 30, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Yes and no. I have a LinkedIN but I haven't updated it in quite some time I believe. If you find me, feel free to add me.


Think I did, could have been another Mann.


----------



## TruvisT (Jan 3, 2014)

I do.

It is where I pull in a lot of local work and connections. I've not updated it in who knows how long but it still works.

For those interested:

www.linkedin.com/in/truvisthornton


----------

